# Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.



## writer001 (1. Juli 2006)

Liebe Gartenteich.de Gemeinde. 
Am 10. Juli ist es endlich soweit - wir beginnen (wie schon angekündigt) mit dem Bau des neuen Pflanzenteiches. 

Ich habe zu diesem Zweck ein Webtagebuch eingerichtet, um euch täglich mit Bildern und Berichten am Laufenden zu halten.
Ich möchte dieses Blog paralell zum Forum hier nutzen und bin für jeden Kommentar sehr sehr dankbar, da ich noch nie einen Teich gebaut habe. 

Aber die Pläne werden immer konkreter ...  



Hoffentlich gefällt euch das Webtagebuch!
Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo,

meinst Du, dass da jeder Forumsuser täglich reinschaut? 
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir reiflich überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber doch im Forum darüber berichte und diskutiere oder zumindest das Ganze parallel betreibe.
(Ich denke ganz einfach, dass nicht jeder mitbekommt, wenn bei Dir mal ein neuer Betrag bezüglich Teichbau oder Technik auftaucht.)
Vielleicht solltest Du Deine Planung auch erstmal vorstellen bevor Du mit Buddeln loslegst?!
Erdreich, das erstmal abgetragen ist, kann man nicht so leicht wieder auffüllen-es gibt im Gegensatz zu "gewachsenem" Boden nach.

Das, was ich bisher gelesen habe wirft schon einige Fragen auf.
Hier nur einige Beispiele:
Wer sagt Dir das die Firma Gar***a hochwertige Teichpumpen und vor allem Filter herstellt? :? 
Ich habe nichts gegen deren Schlauchkupplungen und einige andere Sachen. Aber die meisten Baumarktfilter (dazu kann man Gar***a sicherlich zählen) taugen m.M.n. fast nichts.
Allerdings frage ich mich auch: Wozu einen Filter für einen Pflanzenteich oder planst Du Fische?

Die Folie muss für Stegpfosten nicht durchbrochen werden. Mit einer Extralage Vlies unter und auf der Folie schützt Du diese. Darauf kommt dann z.B. ein Mörtelkübel/-eimer in den der Pfosten einbetoniert wird.
Unter die Folie evtl. noch eine Art Fundament, damit wirklich nichts nachgeben kann und gut.

Bestes Pflanzsubstrat ist Verlegesand oder bei Fischbesatz Sand mit 2mm Körnung.
Hast Du Dir eigentlich schon mal die Fachbeiträge zu Gemüte geführt?


----------



## writer001 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo. 
Danke, Annett für deine Antwort. 

Wie im ersten Beitrag schon geschrieben, habe ich natürlich vor das Foum parallel zum Blog zu nutzen - es ist für Diskussionen ja auch viel besser geeingnet ... 

Berichte zur genauen Planung folgen natürlich - im Moment ist ein definitives Ausstecken der Teichfläche wegen Bäume, Sträucher und wegen dem Holzhaus aber nur schwer möglich. 
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich über die Bodenbeschaffenheiten derzeit noch nicht so viel weiß - es könnte sein, dass ich an gewissen Stellen bereits bei einer geringen Tiefe auf Felsen stoße. An anderen Stellen könnte der Grundwasserpegel eher gering sein. Eine endgültige Planung ist aus dieser Sicht also ohnehin nicht zulässig. 

Eine Pumpanlage wollte ich einbauen, damit das Wasser klar und ansehnlich wird und damit ich eine gewisse Oberflächenbewegung zustande bringe.
Die Produkte von Gardena haben nur irgendwie einen so seriösen und stabilen Eindruck gemacht - aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. 

Ist diese von dir beschriebene Konstruktion eines Steges nicht etwas instabil? Da auf den Photos das Haus davor steht, kann ich nicht beschreiben, wo ich den Steg hinbauen möchte, aber die Wassertiefe soll dort eine eher geringe sein (der Steg soll am Ufer entlanglaufen).

Muss ich über das Pflanzensubstrat Kiesel schütten? Ich möchte nämlich, dass mein Teich möglichst natürlich aussieht - Kiesel würda da nicht wirklich in mein Konzept passen. 

Also wie im Blog beschrieben folgen die Planunsbilder nach den ersten Bautagen. 

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo

Da kann ich Annett nur zustimmen Gardena Pumpen sind Qualitativ eher schlecht.
Hatte in meinem alten Teich eine solche Bachlaufpumpe. Sie brummt extrem laut und man muss sie immer im Herbst rausholen da sie nicht Frostfest ist.
Pumpen von z.B. Oase sind da viel besser diese können ruhig einfrieren ohne dass sie kaputt gehen. (Sagt jedenfalls der Hersteller). Allerdings haben die auch ihren Preis. :? 

Zu deinem geplanten Teich… Ich habe mich mal in deinem Webtagebuch durchgelesen und da ist mir etwas aufgefallen. Dein Teich soll eine Oberfläche von 30 m² haben und da brauchst du nur 39m² Folie bei 15 m³ Wasservolumen ? Das Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.  
Ich Brauchte bei meinem Teich 9 x 7 m = 63 m² Teichfolie und der Teich hat eine Oberfläche von 3 x 5 m = 15 m², ist ca. 1,30 m Tief  und fasst ca. 9 m³ Wasser.
Und ich hatte sehr wenig Verschnitt übrig.

Und wegen dem Steg den du vor hast zu Bauen musst du die Folie nicht durchbohren.
Wie Annett schon sagte reicht es wenn man einfach, bevor die Folie ins Loch kommt, an der Stelle ein Betonfundament gießt (ca. 10 cm Stark). Vlies darüber legt dann die Folie dann noch mal Vlies und dann (So hab ich es gemacht) eine Große Betonplatte und/oder Betonkübel darauf darin ein 100 er HT-Rohr mit Beton vergossen und dieses dann noch mit Beton gefüllt und oben einen Stahlwinkel eingesetzt damit man nachher das Holz festschrauben kann.

Das würde dann so aussehen:


 
Steg Planung



 
Steg Umsetzung


 
Steg Fertig


Der Steg Ist Bombenfest und wackelt kein bisschen

Gruß Daniel

P.s. Die Teichfolie und Vlies und Technik kann man auch viel günstiger im Internet bestellen diese wird dann per Spedition angeliefert. (bei manchen auch Versandkostenfrei bei gewissem Bestellwert).


----------



## writer001 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Wow super - ich bin von deiner Steg- Beschreibung total begeistert, Ulumulu!  Vielen Dank - so könnte es bei mir auch funktionieren. 

Das mit den Maßen stimmt hinten und vorne nicht - da hat du recht. Sobald ich die Möglichkeit dazu habe, werde ich die Daten gewissenhaft erheben bzw. berechnen! 

Bezüglich Online-Shops. 
Ich habe mich schon ein bisschen im Internet auf die Suche gemacht - aber da ich in Österreich wohne, habe ich mit den hohen Versandkosten z.B. bei Zoo Zajak so meine Probleme ... 
Welche Versandhändler kennst du für Teichtechnik und eventuell -bepflanzung, die für mich in Frage kommen würden? 

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo

Also bei www.teichbedarf24.de habe ich letztens alles für meinen Teich bekommen.
(Folie, Vlies, Pumpe, Schlauch und Filter). Gute Qualität.
Da gibt es auch Angebote wo man gleich dieselbe Menge Vlies zur Teichfolie bekommt.
Hab mal geguckt bei Versandbedingungen für nach Österreich, da würde eine Versandpauschale von 39,00€ anfallen was doch eigentlich noch akzeptabel wäre.

Würde mich aber mit denen mal in Kontakt setzten per E-Mail.

Die Bepflanzung habe ich mir in einem Baumarkt besorgt. Onlineshops dafür kenne ich leider keine.

Gute Nacht
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo zusammen,

Onlineshops für Pflanzen kenne ich mindestens zwei.
www.nymphaion.de kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen und
www.naturagart.de
Bei Beiden kann man auch gleich fertige Sortimente erstehen. Ich würde aber vor der Bestellung zumindest mal die Gesamthärte und den pH-Wert des Füllwassers messen (lassen). Habe da meine weniger schönen Erfahrungen machen müssen  
Versandkosten müßten irgendwo stehen oder zu erfragen sein.

Eine Teichpumpe sollte nie einfrieren. Man kann sie soweit in den Teich absenken, dass sie das Eis nicht erreicht. 
Aber einfrieren lassen würde ich meine nicht-wenn was passiert sind einige Euronen futsch. :?
Wenn man sie über den Winter aus dem Teich nimmt, dann bitte frostfrei in einem Behälter mit Wasser überwintern. Sonst werden die Dichtungen brüchig...


----------



## writer001 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo, liebe Forum- User. 
Wie angekündigt, habe ich heute mit der Planung meines Teiches begonnen und den ersten Entwurf veröffentlicht: 
Hier finden sich auch die Bilder des Grundstückes. 

 



> Erklärung:
> 
> * Rechts: Grundstück grenzt an Mauer; hintere Seite: Grundstück grenzt an Felsen; alle anderen Seiten: Hecke
> * rechts unten ist ein Pavillon mit einem Durchmesser von 2m vorgesehen
> ...



Herzliche Grüße ...!

_Edit by Annett: Bildgröße angepasst!_


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo,

ich war mal so frei, das Bild so einzufügen, dass auch Modem- und ISDN-Nutzer nicht verzweifeln müssen. 
Bis jetzt reicht selbst diese Verkleinerung noch locker um alles zu zeigen. Wer mehr sehen möchte braucht nur darauf zu klicken! (die Anleitung zum Bilder einfügen findest Du hier)

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Dich mal in den anderen Planungsthreads und der Galerie umzusehen.
Z.B. hier  die Skizzen an Post Nr.8 (angehangene Links).
Aus einem Teich kann man soviel mehr rausholen als ein Viereck oder Oval....... Sei einfach mal kreativ! Dir muss am Ende das Ergebnis gefallen... Wie soll denn der Garten später mal aussehen? Der Teich als zentrales Element oder nur Randerscheinung? Sowas sollte man vor dem Bau spätesten festgelegt haben, sonst baut man einige Zeit später wieder um.
Einige gute Gestaltungsvorschläge findet man auch bei www.naturagart.de mit ein wenig suchen. 
Auch im Internet wird einem nicht gleich alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert.

Also, lies Dich auch mal durch die Fachbeiträge, dann klappt das auch mit dem Nachbarn ähh Teichbau!


----------



## writer001 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo. 
Ich habe in der vergangenen Woche endlich die Holzhütte auf dem Grundstück abgetragen und die  Bäume inklusive Wurzeln entfernt. 
Das war ganz schön aufwendig ... 
Fotos der gegenwärtigen Landschaft folgen. 

Liebe Annett, herzlichen Dank für deine Anregungen. Ich klicke mich ohnehin schon seit Wochen durch die verschiedensten Beiträge hier. Aber du hast recht - es ist eben im Internet nicht immer ganz einfach die passenden Inhalte sofort zu finden. 

Im Übrigen werden durch die Skizze eigentlich nur die Größenverhältnisse dargestellt- die Form steht noch in keinster Weise fest. 
Aber ich bin wirklich für alle Vorschläge dankbar und diskutiere sie gerne. 

Jedenfalls stelle ich mir den Teich auf dem Grundstück als Krönung einer ohnehin schon relativ spektakulär-wirkenden Landschaft vor (der große Felsen dahinter). 
Bezüglich dieses Felsens habe ich dann ohnehin noch Fragen - aber davon mehr, wenn ich die Photos habe. 

Im Moment würde mich noch interessieren, welche Garten- Teichplaner (Software) einfach zu bedienen sind und sich für die Planung meines Projektes eignen/ empfehlen. 

Liebe Grüße und bis bald.


----------



## StefanS (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Einmal abgesehen davon, dass heute schon der 16.07. ist und ich nicht gedenke, mich auf Postings eines Individuums mit der Bezeichnung "derSchreiber" ohne wenigstens Nennung eines Vornamens im Text weiter zu bemühen, kann ich mir ein paar grundsätzliche Anmerkungen nicht verkneifen. 

Nun gibt Dir Andrea schon gratis und frei Haus die wichtigsten Ratschläge - und dennoch hat man nicht das Gefühl, als dass Du Rat annehmen wolltest. Mhhh, eine Pumpe und ein Filter für den Teich, damit das Wasser "klar und ansehnlich wird und damit ich eine gewisse Oberflächenbewegung zustande bringe". Also entweder Du hast noch nichts gelesen oder nichts verstanden: Pumpe und Filter sind in einem Pflanzenteich kaum von Wert: Allenfalls dann, wenn man einen Skimmer betreibt (dann würde ich aber auch mit einem Spaltsieb und sonst nichts kombinieren) oder einen Bachlauf. Darüber hinaus: Völlig sinnlos, es ist der Teich, der zweckmässig angelegt werden muss, nicht irgendwelche Technik.



> Im Übrigen werden durch die Skizze eigentlich nur die Größenverhältnisse dargestellt- die Form steht noch in keinster Weise fest.


Verstehe ich das richtig ? Du willst zuerst mit dem Graben anfangen (ich sage nur: 10. Juli...) und dann mit dem Nachdenken ?? Ich habe da ein paar Fachbeiträge zur Teichplanung geschrieben. Hättest Du die wenigstens einmal durchgelesen, wüsstest Du, dass man zwar zuerst den Umriss festlegt, dann aber sofort das Profil bestimmt. Dann stellst Du auch sehr schnell fest, dass eine maximale Tiefe von 1,20 Metern bei einer Breite von gerade einmal 1,20 Metern völliger Unfug ist. Was willst Du mit einem derart schmalen Schlitz im Boden ? Das ist kein Teich - und schon gar kein Pflanzenteich. Du musst ihn entweder breiter oder flacher gestalten. Wenn Du auch nur zwei Pflanzenpodeste (und die solltest Du, meine ich, bei einem Pflanzenteich einplanen...) von je 30 cm Breite einplanst, landest Du bei dem in der Anlage gezeigten Profil.

Was uns direk zur Garten-Teichplaner Software bringt. Da gibt es, glaube ich, sogar etwas. E taugen aber nur technische Grafikprogramme wie Designer 7.0 (das *liebe *ich, man bekommt es heute wohl für 10 € hinterhergeschmissen, wenn man es denn findet) oder Corel oder etwas von ähnlichem Kaliber. Denn es geht darum, etwas masshaltig und exakt zu konstruieren und evt. zu bemaßen. 

Deshalb mein Vorschlag: Du kommst am weitesten, wenn Du den Teichbau für das Frühjahr 2007 ins Auge fasst - und bis dahin lernst und planst.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## writer001 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo Stefan. 
Also wenn ich in letzter Zeit eines festgestellt habe, dann das: Ihr seid hier im Forum nicht besonders Gastfreundlich - tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen. :? 

Ich weiß nicht, warum du unbedingt meinen Vornamen brauchst, um einen Beitrag zu verfassen!? Kann es sein, dass hier doch einiges an Arroganz durchsickert? Wir sind im Internet, wo man sich prinzipiell nicht mit dem richtigen Namen ausgeben sollte!!! 

Wie kommst du überhaupt auf eine Breite von 1,20 Meter??? Es werden 3 - 3,5 Meter Breite sein, so wie auch auf dem Plan gezeigt. 
Ich wüsste außerdem nicht, was ich ein ganzes Jahr lang planen soll - da brauchst' ja für ein Haus nicht viel länger. Da arbeite ich schon mit einer anderen Effizienz. Aber wie du meinst. 

Für den Tipp mit der Software bin ich dir sehr dankbar - ich werde mich mal umsehen. 

Lg


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo....,

wir sind hier durchaus freundlich zu unseren (neuen) Mitgliedern.
Bei uns im Forum gehört es halt zum guten Ton sich mit einem "Hallo" o.ä. zu begrüßen (ist ja auch für Dich kein Problem gewesen) und sich nach dem Beitrag mit seinem Namen zu verabschieden. 
Das sollte Dir eigentlich beim Lesen der "verschiedensten Beiträge" aufgefallen sein. Stefan und mich sprichst Du ja auch mit unseren Vornamen an.
Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber wir heißen im wirklichen Leben eben tatsächlich Stefan, Annett, Daniel, Thorsten, Joachim, Steffen, Jürgen, Doris usw.  
(Manche nehmen auch ihren Spitznamen-aber so ganz ohne, dass fällt halt anscheinend etwas negativ auf. :? )
Und wenn Du jetzt meinst, von den wenigen Beiträgen die an Dich hier im Thread gerichtet wurden auf das ganze Forum mit über 1000Mitgliedern schließen zu müssen... tja dann mußt Du das eben tun.
Wir haben hier bisher sicherlich gut 95-99% der Fragenden helfen können und wir machen das alle nur hobbymäßig!
Aber für ca. 30 Euro planen Dir die professionellen Leute von Naturagart auch einen Teich- und die sind bestimmt immer freundlich und schnell, brauchen dafür aber sicherlich Deinen vollen Namen und die Anschrift (für die Rechnung) ...   

Ich finde es, ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht gerade erbaulich immer wieder alles von Neuem wiederkäuen zu müssen-zumal es mindestens einen Hinweis auf die Fachbeiträge von meiner Seite gab. Die Lektüre lohnt sich nämlich wirklich und beantwortet viele Fragen viel ausführlicher als man es hier im Forum schreiben würde.
Mir kommt das ganze Projekt wie ein Schnellschuß vor und wir sollen "das Kind schaukeln". 
Das geht bei einem so empfindlichen System aber schnell nach hinten los! Ist dann echt schade um die Zeit und Arbeit. 
Du hast kaum gezielte Fragen gestellt und wenn, dann gab es darauf immer eine Antwort, oder etwa nicht?! 
Ansonsten können halt auch nur allgemeine Hinweise (z.B auf die Fachbeiträge) kommen oder was hast Du erwartet?

Wenn der Teich die Krönung des Gartens werden und alles hinterher zusammen passen soll, würde ich schon einige Wochen in die Planung investieren und nicht einfach drauflosbuddeln. (Ich habe für eine einfache Rosenhecke mit 14m Länge alles in allem 2Wochen im Winter geplant/Bücher und Internetseiten gewälzt/ein Forum befragt usw., weil es mir z.B. um die Optik/Wirkung und Gesundheit der verschiedenen Sorten ging!)
Es macht auch wenig Spaß einen Teich im Oktober/November zu bauen. Er wird dann max. noch mit Folie ausgekleidet (die dann schön steif sein wird) und befüllt-das war's. 
Du bekommst um diese Jahreszeit kaum noch Pflanzen, wirklich Nährstoffe ziehen sie eh kaum noch aus dem Teich. (das wird wohl einer von Stefans Gedanken dahingehend gewesen sein) 
Aber Du bist ein freier Mensch und kannst natürlich tun und lassen, was Du möchtest 

Viel Erfolg dabei und einen schönen Sonntag!


Viele Grüße

Annett


----------



## bonsai (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Well done, Annett!!

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## writer001 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Ne, so wars ja auch nicht gemeint. 
Ich will hier keinen Streit anzetteln und finde euch ja eh nett.  

Es verlangt auch keiner von euch, dass Ihr meinen Teich planen müsst - das habe ich auch nie behauptet. 
Und wenn dieses Gefühl entstanden ist, dann tut es mir leid. 

Ich wollte euch einfach immer auf dem Laufenden halten ... und dass bei den ersten Skizzen noch kein perfekter Teich zu sehen sein kann, ist ja irgendwo klar. 
Aber bei manchen Aussagen habe ich so das Gefühl, dass ihr für den normalen Gartenbauer/ Teichbauer zu genau und zu professionell denkt. Ich habe schon einiges gebaut (zwar noch keinen Teich aber egal) und die Erfahrung gemacht, dass vieles in der Realität nicht so kompliziert ist, als wie in den Fachbüchern dargestellt. 

Ich bin aber gerade dabei die Fachbeiträge hier zu lesen - mal sehen.

Ich hoffe dennoch, dass ihr kein zu großes Problem damit habt, dass ich mich nicht mit dem Namen vorstellen möchte. 

Auch euch noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## StefanS (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Geschenkt. Ich habe mich um ca. 01.00 Uhr vertippt und 1,20 statt 3,50 Meter geschrieben. In der (maßstäblichen !) Zeichnung ist es korrekt. Wenn Dir das einen ganzen Satz wert ist...

Jedes Jahr mindestens dreimal tauchen hier Leute auf, die meinen, ohne jde Ahnung und mit etwas angelesenem Halbwissen zeigen zu müssen, wo es lang geht. Aus meiner Sicht: Entweder, sie kommen mit dem Echo klar oder sie empfinden es eben nicht als "gastfreundlich" genug. Jedenfalls, was mich angeht. Auch gut. Mein Interesse daran, auf dem Laufenden gehalten zu werden, wenn der Teichbau plan- und ziellos geschieht, tendiert eher gegen Null.

Jedenfalls engagiere ich mich nicht für jemanden, der noch nicht einmal bereit ist, seinen Vornamen zu nennen (auch der Hinweis auf das Internet hinsichtlich des dimensionslosen Vornamens - mehr habe ich nicht erwartet !! - halte ich für ... egal, ich meine, es langt).

EDIT: Jetzt hätte ich doch fast die geschlossene Klammer vergessen !


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo...,

ich kann Deine Bedenken wegen des Vornamens ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz verstehen.
Zu Beginn meiner Internetnutzung war ich erst sehr vorsichtig.. aber was bitte können die User oder selbst wir als Mods/Admin mit einem Vornamen den schlimmes anfangen? Es gibt hunderttausende Pauls, Stefans, Annetts usw. 
Naja, wie gesagt, ist ja Deine Sache!

Was diesen Teil 





> Aber bei manchen Aussagen habe ich so das Gefühl, dass ihr für den normalen Gartenbauer/ Teichbauer zu genau und zu professionell denkt. Ich habe schon einiges gebaut (zwar noch keinen Teich aber egal) und die Erfahrung gemacht, dass vieles in der Realität nicht so kompliziert ist, als wie in den Fachbüchern dargestellt.


 anbelangt, kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass in den allermeisten Teichbüchern über die wirklich wichtigen Dinge wie Kapillarsperre, Pflanzsubstrat und Tiefenzonen entweder viel zu wenig oder viel Mist geschrieben steht! Es gibt da leider nur wenige Ausnahmen.

Wenn ich das Wichtigste für einen funktionsfähigen Teich in kurzen Worten zusammenfassen müßte, dann würde ich sagen: 

"Damit ein Teich gut ohne ständige Eingriffe und Technik funktioniert, braucht er ausreichend Pflanzen (und dafür die richtigen Pflanzzonen), am Besten keine Fische, das richtige Bodensubstrat, und eine wirklich 100%ig funktionierende Kapillarsperre um Wasserverlust und Nährstoffeintrag zu verhindern!"
Damit ist für einen "Insider" alles gesagt - ein Anfänger wird wohl fragen müssen, wie er das bewerkstelligen soll.
Tja, was ist jetzt besser? Der eine Satz, oder doch etwas ausführlicher? Ausführlicher bedeutet nicht in jedem Fall auch kompliziert! 
Aber wenn man etwas macht (egal was), sollte man vielleicht auch wissen was dieser oder jener Schritt für Folgen haben könnte, oder? 
Wenn Du bei rot über die Straße gehst, kennst Du die evtl. Folgen, ein Dich nachahmendes Kleinkind leider (noch) nicht...

Wie gesagt, Du kannst gern auch bauen ohne lange zu planen. Warum sollten wir Dich auch davon abhalten?
Vielleicht bist Du einer der Wenigen, die es auf Anhieb hinbekommen. Dann muss man Dir dazu gratulieren!
Ansonsten sehen wir uns dann wahrs. in einem anderen Thread mit der Überschrift "Hilfe grünes Wasser" oder ähnlichem wieder.

Viel Glück, denn das wirst Du wohl brauchen 


Beste Grüße

Annett


----------



## Volker S (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

keine Anrede,

ist wohl gerade Sommerloch - oder warum regt Ihr Euch beide gerade so dermaßen über einen nicht gesetzten Vornamen auf?

-volker- der eigentlich Peter heisst oder vielleicht Goldi


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo Volker, Peter oder sonstwie....

Sommerloch? Vielleicht bei Dir.  Bei uns ganz sicher nicht.
Und aufregen? Das sieht wirklich gänzlich anders aus, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein.  

Was mich etwas geärgert hat, ist die Art und Weise wie hier teilweise geschrieben wurde. 
Wir sind keine hauptberuflichen Teich-/Galabauer, die man bezahlt und hinterher verklagen kann, wenn was nicht klappt. Jeder sollte sich vor dem Teichbau zumindest ein klein wenig mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt und eine Vorstellung vom Ergebniss haben (Planung!) oder sich von bezahlten Profis helfen lassen (leider gibts auch da genug schwarze Schafe). 
Wir können hier nur beratend zur Seite stehen. Denken und handeln muss jeder selbst. 
Um mehr ging es mir persönlich gar nicht.

Aber ist auch egal-er wird sein Ding schon machen....

___________________________
Beste Grüße

Annett, die tatsächlich so heißt und kein Problem darin sieht ihren Vornamen preiszugeben


----------



## ThomasH (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo Noname,

zu aller erst mal muss ich dir folgendes verklickern. Ob du deinen namen nennen willst oder nicht - mir egal. Aber wenn du schon so gute Erfahrungen mit der gängigen Fachliteratur hast kannst du bestimmt einigen nennen. Ich kenne nämlich sehr sehr wenige, die ich einem Teichneuling empfehlen würde (wenn ich mirs Recht überlege KEINES). Ich habe auch meinen Teich gebaut auf Grundlage von Teichbüchern, die ich mir z.T. aus Büchereien und privat ausgeliehen hatte. Ich kam erst später auf die diversen Foren. Als Weiterbildung kann ich dir nur (und ich sage wirklich nur) die Foren empfehlen. Wer hier nämlich postet hat auch meist Ahnung (nicht immer, aber das muss man halt herausfiltern), denn er befasst sich ja die meiste seiner freien Zeit mit dem Hobby. Und ein Hobby ist es ja letztendlich ja auch von den Meisten. Also wühle dich durch die Fachbeiträge. Mir waren sie IMMER eine große Hilfe. Hier will keiner als Besserwisser auftreten, aber wenn du alles wüsstest, hättest du dich doch nicht in diesem Forum eingefunden - oder. Es sei denn, du suchst nur eine Herschar, die dein Vorhaben abnickt. 

Sorry, aber das lag mir auf der Zunge.

Viele grüße
tom, den ihr auch Thomas´nennen dürft.


----------



## writer001 (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo Leute. 
Ich hatte jetzt in den letzten Wochen ziemlich viel um die Ohren und habe daher keine Zeit gefunden, mich bei euch zu melden...
Mein Teichbauprojekt schreitet zügig voran (siehe Bilder). 
Die Qualität der Photos lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig, ich möchte aber dennoch versuchen, ein wenig zu interpretieren: 
Also, nachdem sich ein Teichbauer das Grundstück einmal angesehen hat, haben wir mit dem Ausheben der Teichfläche begonnen. Ich schätze, dass wir 6 Kubikmeter Erde bewegt haben. Der Teichbauer hat mir eine ziemlich radikale Stufenbauweise empfohlen - deswegen habe ich auch Stufen gemacht. 

"0-Stufe" dient der Kapillarsperre: wir werden rund um den Teich ein ca. 12 cm breites Betonfundament legen und dieses mit Natursteinplatten (anstelle von Pflastersteinen) verkleiden (Oberseite). Die Teichfolie richten wir vor dem Fundament auf und schütten dann die Stufe 0 mit Steinen schräg zu. Der Teich wir nur bis ca. 10 cm unter den Natursteinplatten befüllbar sein. 
Damit der Teich nicht "übergeht", ist hinten rechts ein Abflussrohr eingeplant, welches knapp oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche (10 cm) einbetoniert wird.

 

Stufe 1 hat eine Wassertiefe von 30-40 cm und dient der Bepflanzung. 

Das ausgehobene Viereck hinten links gehört natürlich nicht mehr zum Teich - hier kommt das Fundament für die Steinmauer mit Stufen hin, um das Plateau , auf dem auch der Bach fließen wird, etwas zu vergrößern und zu verschönern. 

Aber jetzt einmal zu meinen Fragen: 

* Ich habe auf einem Bild markiert, wo der Bachlauf (Wasserfall) in den Teich münden soll. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich idealerweise das Wasser über den Felsen rinnen lasse und es ohne Verluste wieder im Folienbereich auffange. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Wie schließe ich mit der Folie an den Felsen an, damit alles dicht ist? 

* Die zweite Frage bezieht sich auf die Stufen. Wie gesagt, hat mir der Teichbauer empfohlen, solche Stufen zu machen und diese dann mit dem Schotter auszugleichen. Leider habe ich aber ein teilweise doch sehr starkes Gefälle zusammengebracht. Empfiehlt es sich den Stufenübergang ein wenig abzuflachen (30 Grad Gefälle)? 

Ach ja, das Wasser ist Grundwasser, es ist genau bei einer Tiefe von einem Meter und sollte daher nicht störend sein. 

Herzliche Grüße und bis bald. 

Ps.: Noch einmal sry für die Photos - es ist absolutes Regenwetter dz., ich werde in einigen Tagen, wenn das Wetter besser ist, versuchen neue zu machen.


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Mein neuer Pflanzenteich.*

Hallo Schreiberling,
nach deinem letzten Kommentar habe ich diesen Thread mal durchgeblättert  

Kannst du eigentlich auch buddeln;- oder nur tippen? 

Wie sieht's denn nu aus;- Wasser sollte doch allmählich mal drin sein


----------

